# Web Server und FTP Server unter NT Server



## Zendel (10. März 2005)

Moin,
ich hab nun den Auftrag bekommen unter windows nt server einen Webserver und einen FTP Server auszusetzen. Den soll ich mit MMC verwalten. Dann irgendwie Inetpub\wwwroot ansehen?
dann auf dem Server eine Website einrichten die ich nur über port 1500 erreichen kann.

Also nun meine Probleme, wie setz ich den Webserver und den FTP Server auf? Und wie komm ich da nur über Port 1500 drauf 


mfg Zendel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

Du koenntest z.B. den IIS nehmen, welcher aber ein "klein wenig" unsicher ist.
Besser waere da der Apache.
Ob der IIS auch FTP anbietet weiss ich nicht, falls Du den Apache waehlst brauchst Du auch noch einen FTP-Server.
Den Port vom Webserver kannst Du in der Config einstellen. Der Port vom FTP-Server muss ein anderer sein als der vom Webserver. (soll nur mal erwaehnt sein)

Nachtrag: Wie kommt's dass Du so einen Auftrag bekommst wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast?


----------



## Zendel (10. März 2005)

Okay das IIS sollen wir ja auch installieren abar naja.
Hm wo bekomme ich für "Noops" *g* eine analeitung her wie ich den Apaache denn aufsetze oder den IIS und so is mir zu doof hier. Naja unser Dozent meint heute mal wieder learning by doing zu machen deswegen stehen wir hier mal wieder im dunkeln.
Er sagt naja dann setzen sie nen apache auf aba naja wies geht sagt er nich!
Aber danke schonmal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

Den Apache bekommst Du unter httpd.apache.org.
Dort findest Du auch alles noetige an Dokumentation, dort steht dann auch drin wie Du den Port aenderst.

Ach ja:
Falls Du auch einer dieser vielen, vielen Menschen sein solltest die *traurigerweise* nicht des Englischen maechtig sind, die Dokumentation gibt's da auch in Deutsch.


----------



## Zendel (10. März 2005)

okay, danke.
hab mir jetzt xamp runtergeladen damit soll man ein apache und ein ftp auflegen können.

gut die dokumentation lese ich mir da durch und gut das es die auch auf deutsch gibt ja   

na dann auf gut glück


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

Ich wuensche Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Zendel (10. März 2005)

au man irgendwie regt mich das nt server auf!
entweder spinnt mein xamp oder mein nt server nun geht nichts mehr hier dabei hab ich nichts geändert! mein localhost is nu weg usw ich frag mich echt wieso wir das so umständlich lernen sollen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

Wie stellst Du's Dir einfacher vor?
Es ist doch erstmal einfacher einen Webserver unter Windows zu installieren als unter Linux.
Man kann ja doch davon ausgehen, dass die meisten Leute schonmal mit Windows zu tun hatten, ob nun freiwillig oder nicht. 
Jedoch kann man das bei Linux nicht voraussetzen.


----------



## Zendel (10. März 2005)

okay hab mein localhost wieder hab auch meine eigene seite da schon gemacht.
nur wie komm der rest aus dem netzwerk da nun drauf?
also php und so macht er nun auch kein ding, aber wie richt ich den webserver ein das es auch was im netzwerk bringt da steig ich noch nich ganz durch leider.
kannst mir noch etwas helfen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

Normal sollte der Zugriff ueber's Netzwerk "out of the box" funktionieren.
Gib doch auf 'nem anderen Rechner im Browser mal die IP des Rechners ein, dann solltest Du die Page sehen.
Kann Dir leider nicht mehr all zu lang helfen, hab gleich Feierabend und bin dann erstmal unterwegs.
Werd aber auf jeden Fall morgen wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Zendel (10. März 2005)

so webserver käuft und funktioniert.
nun hapert es am FTP Server un an dem Port den ich festlegen soll für mein localhost.
da ist ja FileZilla FTP dabei aber egal welche ip und port ich dort reingebee ich kann nie connecten und user festlegen und so, warum?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Keine Ahnung. Kenne den nicht.
Normalerweise werden vom FTP-Server, zumindest unter Linux, die System-Nutzer benutzt.
Der Port ist in der Regel TCP/21.


----------

